# Fiorentina - Milan: 25 settembre 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Dopo la bella vittoria per 2-0 contro la Lazio, che vale il secondo posto momentaneo della classifica, il Milan affronta un'altra sfida molto delicata contro la Fiorentina di Paulo Sousa.

Fiorentina - Milan si disputerà domenica 25 settembre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Artemio Franchi di Firenze.

Dove vedere Fiorentina - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed i streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le informazioni sulle due squadre, sull'arbitro, sui biglietti, sulle formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## de sica (21 Settembre 2016)

Sfida difficile. È chiaro che dobbiamo giocarcela perché ne abbiamo le potenzialità tuttavia, non mi lamenterei per un pareggio


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2016)

Campo ostico.

Confermerei in blocco la formazione che ha fatto la miglior prestazione stagionale


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2016)

Sarà, ma io ci credo. Si va a Firenze per vincere. Partire prevenuti e pensando già di perdere non ha senso. Questo campionato sta dimostrando che tutti possono battere tutti.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma io ci credo. Si va a Firenze per vincere. Partire prevenuti e pensando già di perdere non ha senso. Questo campionato sta dimostrando che tutti possono battere tutti.



Il problema è che ogni volta che facciamo 2 vittorie di fila e ci mettiamo a fare questi ragionamenti (leciti, per carità), finisce sempre che perdiamo malamente e nelle successive 5 gare manteniamo la media di 1 punto a partita. 
Saranno 4 anni che va avanti così (forse con Inzaghi no, perché neanche le facevamo 2 vittorie di fila)


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ogni volta che facciamo 2 vittorie di fila e ci mettiamo a fare questi ragionamenti (leciti, per carità), finisce sempre che perdiamo malamente e nelle successive 5 gare manteniamo la media di 1 punto a partita.
> Saranno 4 anni che va avanti così (forse con Inzaghi no, perché neanche le facevamo 2 vittorie di fila)



Non posso che darti ragione. Negli ultimi anni è sempre stato così. Ma perchè non provare a guardare per una volta con un po' di ottimismo questa squadra? Magari davvero stiamo riuscendo a fare il salto mentale che ci è sempre mancato. Poi magari ci asfaltano, ma io comunque non mi deprimo ancora prima di giocare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2016)

Da buona squadra di sesto/settimo posto quale siamo, ci fermeremo, al massimo, ad un pareggio.


----------



## sette (21 Settembre 2016)

A Firenze per vincere.

Il Milan ha 1 giorno di riposo in più e la Fiorentina la prossima settimana dovrà giocare ancora in Europa League.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Settembre 2016)

Da anni ormai dopo 2 partite fatte bene, la terza perdiamo la testa. Per di più siamo su un campo difficile come quello di Firenze. Direi massimo massimo pareggio.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (21 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non posso che darti ragione. Negli ultimi anni è sempre stato così. Ma perchè non provare a guardare per una volta con un po' di ottimismo questa squadra? Magari davvero stiamo riuscendo a fare il salto mentale che ci è sempre mancato. Poi magari ci asfaltano, ma io comunque non mi deprimo ancora prima di giocare




Il pari va bene...non bisogna perdere


----------



## neversayconte (21 Settembre 2016)

lazio-fiore-sasso = pronosticato 4 punti e 4 saranno


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2016)

La Fiorentina quest'anno non è veramente niente di che: sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso senza quel fattore imprevedibilità che gli ha permesso l'anno scorso di fare benissimo nel girone d'andata e con molte meno motivazioni, a cominciare dall'allenatore. Tra l'altro dovrebbe mancare anche Astori, che è un giocatore molto importante per loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina quest'anno non è veramente niente di che: sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso senza quel fattore imprevedibilità che gli ha permesso l'anno scorso di fare benissimo nel girone d'andata e con molte meno motivazioni, a cominciare dall'allenatore. Tra l'altro dovrebbe mancare anche Astori, che è un giocatore molto importante per loro.



Condivido tutto!!!
La magia di sousa è già finita. A ciò si aggiunga che gli elementi chiave della rosa sono stranamente tutti fuori condizione. 
Ho seguito la partita contro la roma è a parte i 3 punti ho visto una squadraccia.
Temo però una super-prestazione al nostro cospetto. Ultimamente con noi hanno sempre fatto i fenomeni.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Settembre 2016)

Prima o poi un pareggio dovrà pur arrivare


----------



## Tobi (21 Settembre 2016)

Possiamo fargli male, se conferma gli uomini di questa sera, Kucka in mezzo e Calabria esterno. Oserei Lapadula dall'inizio al posto di bacca


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Settembre 2016)

sono convinto che in questo momento del campionato il giorno in più di riposo farà la sua parte a ns vantaggio.... anche il fatto di avere una quantità di giocatori giovani gioca a nostro favore, come maggior capacità di recupero. Per la stessa ragione mi giocherei un Bacca nel secondo tempo, stile Samp, e darei un po' di riposo in più al nonnetto Montolivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

Tre punti sarebbero oro colato..intanto perché in trasferta su un campo ostico e poi perché mettere in fila 3 vittorie sarebbe un bel passo per il nostro obbiettivo (EL)..

Sono certo che se arriviamo a Gennaio ancora in corsa per il terzo posto (e secondo me solo Napoli e Juve hanno il passo per allungare notevolmente per ora) i cinesi faranno un mercato da sceicchi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Settembre 2016)

Con tutta la campagna di rafforzamento fatta quest'anno, che ieri abbiamo visto tutta trionfalmente schierata in campo,
non vedo come Montella potrebbe fallire queste partite.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto!!!
> La magia di sousa è già finita. A ciò si aggiunga che gli elementi chiave della rosa sono stranamente tutti fuori condizione.
> Ho seguito la partita contro la roma è a parte i 3 punti ho visto una squadraccia.
> Temo però una super-prestazione al nostro cospetto. Ultimamente con noi hanno sempre fatto i fenomeni.



beh l'anno scorso non hanno tanto fatto i fenomeno al ritorno..


----------



## 666psycho (21 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Possiamo fargli male, se conferma gli uomini di questa sera, Kucka in mezzo e Calabria esterno. Oserei Lapadula dall'inizio al posto di bacca



perchè panchinare Bacca scusa?


----------



## Tobi (21 Settembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> perchè panchinare Bacca scusa?



Perchè soffre le squadre che difendono alte, li hai bisogno di un giocatore che ti sappia lanciare con un lancio o un passaggio filtrante e mandarti in porta visto che un giocatore come Bacca giocherà tutta la partita sul filo del fuorigioco, il problema non è il colombiano, ma la mancanza di qualcuno capace di dettare questa giocata


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma
Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio
Kucka, Locatelli e Jack
Suso, Bacca e Niang


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio
> Kucka, Locatelli e Jack
> Suso, Bacca e Niang



Scusa hai dimenticato il capitano?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Perchè soffre le squadre che difendono alte, li hai bisogno di un giocatore che ti sappia lanciare con un lancio o un passaggio filtrante e mandarti in porta visto che un giocatore come Bacca giocherà tutta la partita sul filo del fuorigioco, il problema non è il colombiano, ma la mancanza di qualcuno capace di dettare questa giocata


C'è sempre Donnarumma...


----------



## mistergao (22 Settembre 2016)

La Fiorentina vista ieri sera balla in modo preoccupante in difesa e, soprattutto, mi sembra una squadra che ha smarrito gli equilibri dell'anno scorso. Non provare a vincere sarebbe un errore, ciononostante ci può stare anche un pareggio, visto che si gioca là. Una sconfitta, invece, sarebbe quanto mai deleteria.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Perchè soffre le squadre che difendono alte, li hai bisogno di un giocatore che ti sappia lanciare con un lancio o un passaggio filtrante e mandarti in porta visto che un giocatore come Bacca giocherà tutta la partita sul filo del fuorigioco, il problema non è il colombiano, ma la mancanza di qualcuno capace di dettare questa giocata



Infatti con un Fabregas in più avere Bacca in attacco avrebbe molto più senso.

Però confido nel fatto che almeno un paio di palle giuste gliele giocherà Suso.


----------



## Alfabri (22 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto!!!
> La magia di sousa è già finita. A ciò si aggiunga che gli elementi chiave della rosa sono stranamente tutti fuori condizione.
> Ho seguito la partita contro la roma è a parte i 3 punti ho visto una squadraccia.
> Temo però una super-prestazione al nostro cospetto. Ultimamente con noi hanno sempre fatto i fenomeni.



Hanno perso Marcos Alonso e l'hanno sostituito con due mezzi giocatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Hanno perso Marcos Alonso e l'hanno sostituito con due mezzi giocatori.



Credo sia riduttivo pensare solo alla partenza di alonso che da terzino incideva ma non esageratamente nel gioco di squadra. Alla fiorentina si è spento il faro di borja valero e il tecnico sousa ha perso quell'energia che emanava. Tutto l'ambiente ne sta risentendo...


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Settembre 2016)

Loro non sono messi bene, anzi! Bernardeschi è in crisi totale, Kalinic sta dimostrando che se è stato fino a 27 anni in Ucraina un motivo c'era, Ilicic è sempre pericoloso ma è comunque fuori condizione. Borja Valero è irriconoscibile, ho visto la partita ieri ed è stata una cosa imbarazzante! Peggio di Montolivo. Badelj mi sono accorto che era in campo al 70esimo. D'altro canto ieri hanno fatto turn over (fuori Kalinic e Ilicic), e potrebbero arrivare rigenerati. In ogni caso attenzione a Babacar ieri forse l'unico veramente in partita, al solito Ilicic ed alla possibile sorpresa Chiesa, che ha fatto due buone prestazioni quest'anno con Juve e Udinese ed è il prototipo di giocatore che può far perdere il capo a De Sciglio. Secondo me ce la possiamo fare ma servono grinta ed attenzione.

Per quello che ho letto su: lasciare Bacca fuori è pazzia secondo me, in contropiede soffrono tantissimo. Cambierei Montolivo per Locatelli e Bonaventura (non me ne vogliate, ma secondo me ha bisogno di fare una partita dalla panchina) per Sosa, per il resto lascerei tutto così se non cambi marginali tipo Antonelli-De Sciglio...


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Settembre 2016)

Se giochiamo attenti e con la pazienza di aspettare il momento giusto per aggredire, ce la giochiamo. Loro potrebbero soffrire la rapidità dei nostri davanti, con Suso e Bonaventura che se non giocano con la palla incollata al piede e cercano la giocata in profondità per Bacca o Niang potrebbero fare la differenza.

Dietro, se Paletta continua ad essere così inspirato, sono tranquillo. Giocando bene lui anche Alessio si vede più tranquillo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Settembre 2016)

la notizia migliore delle ultime partite è la difesa che sembra essersi registrata. Speriamo che si riesca a mantenere il quartetto (o almeno i centrali) fisso per un po' di partite.


----------



## Tobi (22 Settembre 2016)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la notizia migliore delle ultime partite è la difesa che sembra essersi registrata. Speriamo che si riesca a mantenere il quartetto (o almeno i centrali) fisso per un po' di partite.



Esatto, se riuscissimo ad andare in vantaggio si potrebbe pensare anche di passare ad un 5 3 2 negli utlimi 20 minuti con Calabria e De Sciglio esterni, Gomez Paletta e Romagnoli al centro come provato contro la lazio


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Esatto, se riuscissimo ad andare in vantaggio si potrebbe pensare anche di passare ad un 5 3 2 negli utlimi 20 minuti con Calabria e De Sciglio esterni, Gomez Paletta e Romagnoli al centro come provato contro la lazio



Già, si vede che è un modulo che a Montella piace, come soluzione per gli ultimi minuti dico perché no, anche perché sia Paletta che Romagnoli difettano in fisicità, mentre Gustavo Guerrilla è un treno.


----------



## de sica (22 Settembre 2016)

Io confermerei in blocco la difesa di martedì sera. A centrocampo, invece, bisogna capire se schierare tardoman oppure puntare su uallarito o locatelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2016)

*Sarà Orsato l'arbitro di Fiorentina-Milan.*


----------



## koti (22 Settembre 2016)

Se dovessimo vincere per la viola sarebbe una bella botta (si andrebbe a +5), ovviamente non succederà


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo vincere per la viola sarebbe una bella botta (si andrebbe a +5), ovviamente non succederà



3 vittorie consecutive? Non esageriamo dai , sarebbe volere troppo


----------



## VonVittel (22 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Orsato l'arbitro di Fiorentina-Milan.*



Eccone un altro a cui piace fare il protagonista con i suoi show


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Orsato l'arbitro di Fiorentina-Milan.*



*Sosa e Antonelli recuperati. Hanno svolto l'allenamento in gruppo.*


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2016)

Mi aspetto una partita poco spettacolare, con squadre chiuse e attente, molto tattica. Chi sbaglierà meno avrà possibilità di vincere.
L'ideale sarebbe non perdere palloni sciocchi a centrocampo che concedano ripartenze alla Fiorentina, e concretizzare le occasioni create (con Bacca questo non è un problema, con Niang sì  )


----------



## Il Genio (22 Settembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio
> Kucka, Locatelli e Jack
> Suso, Bacca e Niang



Io inizialmente lascerei fuori Suso per fargli tirare il fiato e giocherei con Bonaventura più alto e Montolivo mezz'ala come nei secondi tempi di Genova e venerdì, nei quali ha giocato il suo miglior calcio da quando è al Milan.

Poi, lo ripeto, scordatevi Calabria titolare, l'ebete ossigenato giocherà di sicuro.

Se dovessi decidere, farei un paio di cambi in più per Firenze stando coperti per rischiare il meno possibile per giocarmela meglio col Sassuolo che verrà dalla trasferta di coppa

Per esempio un pari a Firenze e 3 punti col Sassuolo vorrebbero dire 10 punti in 4 partite che a priori e sulla carta mi spaventavano tantissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2016)

*Secondo Di Stefano è in dubbio la presenza di De Sciglio per la trasferta contro la Fiorentina, il giocatore difatti ha svolto l'allenamento sia di ieri che di oggi a parte,non sarà semplice il recupero del difensore.*


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Orsato l'arbitro di Fiorentina-Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sosa e Antonelli recuperati. Hanno svolto l'allenamento in gruppo.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Stefano è in dubbio la presenza di De Sciglio per la trasferta contro la Fiorentina, il giocatore difatti ha svolto l'allenamento sia di ieri che di oggi a parte,non sarà semplice il recupero del difensore.*




.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/sosa-e-an...ro-de-sciglio-dubbio-per-firenze-vt40471.html


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 
Calabria Paletta Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura 
Suso Bacca Niang

Nella ripresa fuori uno tra Suso e Bonaventura e dentro Locatelli, con Montolivo mezzala.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Stefano è in dubbio la presenza di De Sciglio per la trasferta contro la Fiorentina, il giocatore difatti ha svolto l'allenamento sia di ieri che di oggi a parte,non sarà semplice il recupero del difensore.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sosa e Antonelli recuperati. Hanno svolto l'allenamento in gruppo.*



L'importante è che non giochi Abate


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Settembre 2016)

Andiamo a giocare in casa di una squadra che obbiettivamente è più forte....quindi ci vorrà impegno,intensità e cuore per cercare di portare a casa il risultato...ci può stare anche la sconfitta ma l'importante è che la squadra dimostri di essere in grado di giocare partite del genere


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Andiamo a giocare in casa di una squadra che obbiettivamente è più forte....quindi ci vorrà impegno,intensità e cuore per cercare di portare a casa il risultato...ci può stare anche la sconfitta ma l'importante è che la squadra dimostri di essere in grado di giocare partite del genere



Noi facciamo schifo, ma la Fiorentina vista giocare fino ad ora mi è parsa abbastanza scarsa.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2016)

Per me la Viola non è per nulla superiore come valori assoluti, aldilà di come possa finire la partita.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni di Fiorentina e Milan secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:*


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Fiorentina e Milan secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:*



Certo, scommettere sui giovani è obbligatorio ma bisogna dare a tutti e 5 una continuità altrimenti è inutile.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Noi facciamo schifo, ma la Fiorentina vista giocare fino ad ora mi è parsa abbastanza scarsa.



Io partirei con un atteggiamento prudente...se poi la Fiorentina si dimostra ''accessibile'' nulla vieta di tentare il colpaccio


----------



## koti (23 Settembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Stefano è in dubbio la presenza di De Sciglio per la trasferta contro la Fiorentina, il giocatore difatti ha svolto l'allenamento sia di ieri che di oggi a parte,non sarà semplice il recupero del difensore.*


Mamma mia De Sciglio, per ogni partita che gioca ne salta 2-3 per infortunio


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2016)

Partita da vincere.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io partirei con un atteggiamento prudente...se poi la Fiorentina si dimostra ''accessibile'' nulla vieta di tentare il colpaccio



Non sto dicendo che stravinciamo, solo che mi sembra una partita alla nostra portata.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che stravinciamo, solo che mi sembra una partita alla nostra portata.


Spero tu abbia ragione al 100%...vorrebbe dire mettere la Viola sotto di cinque punti


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Fiorentina e Milan secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:*



Mi piace tantissimo l'idea di confermare tutti.


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Settembre 2016)

partita più importante della stagione, se si vince, secondo me qualcosa si può fare


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2016)

*Sportmediaset dà Abate titolare a destra.*


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2016)

Partita ostica in un campo sempre difficile, affrontiamo un'altra gara molto equilibrata. Certo se si vuole nutrire qualche ambizione europea bisogna andare a Firenze a fare il colpaccio.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Partita ostica in un campo sempre difficile, affrontiamo un'altra gara molto equilibrata. Certo se si vuole nutrire qualche ambizione europea bisogna andare a Firenze a fare il colpaccio.



Non è una partita come tutte le altre ma il nostro vero esame di maturità : si torna sulle montagne russe di un rendimento da piccola o si svolta e si da un senso alla stagione?? 90' e lo sapremo!!!!


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2016)

*Ecco i convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Guarnone (75)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Montolivo (18), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco i convocati di Montella
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Guarnone (75)
> DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
> ...



Squadra che vince non si cambia, quindi sicuramente ancora 4-3-3, con praticamente lo stesso 11 dell'ultima giornata. Volendo fare turn over si potrebbe anche cambiare modulo.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2016)

Al momento firmerei per un pareggio. Sarebbe positivo riuscire a non perdere a Firenze. Tuttavia l'ultima partita fa ben sperare...


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è una partita come tutte le altre ma il nostro vero esame di maturità : si torna sulle montagne russe di un rendimento da piccola o si svolta e si da un senso alla stagione?? 90' e lo sapremo!!!!



Sono d'accordo, per arrivare in Europa è fondamentale fare dei filotti di vittorie.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è una partita come tutte le altre ma il nostro vero esame di maturità : si torna sulle montagne russe di un rendimento da piccola o si svolta e si da un senso alla stagione?? 90' e lo sapremo!!!!



E' un discorso che si sente da anni, e la svolta manca da anni.
La rosa è la stessa da anni, a parte pochissimi correttivi di valore.
Gli unici che possono dare un cambio di marcia sono Niang e Suso, ma dovrebbero affermarsi come campioni, non come buoni giocatori, per poter cambiare le cose.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

**Fiorentina (3-4-2-1): Tatarusanu; Tomovic, G. Rodriguez, Salcedo; Bernardeschi, Sanchez, Badelj, Maxi Olivera; Borja Valero, Ilicic; Kalinic.*
*A disp.: Dragowski, Lezzerini, Diks, Cristoforo, De Maio, Milic, Toledo, Chiesa, Tello, , Zarate, Babacar. All.: Paulo Sousa*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Astori, Vecino

**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang.*
*A disp.: Gabriel, Guarnone, Gomez, Antonelli, Sosa, Abate, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano. All.: Montella*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Zapata, Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez*


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2016)

Mah speriamo bene, partita ostica comunque. Ma fondamentale da vincere


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Settembre 2016)

Firmerei per un pareggio.
Questa squadra è il ricordo sbiadito del vero Milan, la rosa è mediocre, ma soprattutto manca personalità... E senza personalità non si vince a Firenze. 
Quindi un punto sarebbe cosa buona e giusta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Settembre 2016)

Ci stiamo illudendo troppo, Montella è il primo vero allenatore che abbiamo avuto dai tempi di Ancellotti,
ma nemmeno lui è Mandrake,
non so se vi siete accorti che stiamo andando in giro con la squadra dell'anno scorso, dopo che l'antennista ha fatto di tutto per boicottare il mercato.
Probabilmente Montella ci porterà agevolmente in Uefa, ma nulla più.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' un discorso che si sente da anni, e la svolta manca da anni.
> La rosa è la stessa da anni, a parte pochissimi correttivi di valore.
> Gli unici che possono dare un cambio di marcia sono Niang e Suso, ma dovrebbero affermarsi come campioni, non come buoni giocatori, per poter cambiare le cose.



Come è ovvio che sia : tutti gli anni la stagione deve prendere una piega, tutti gli anni si trova una propria dimensione e questo discorso vale per ogni squadra. 
Due vittorie consecutive ( senza subire gol poi) non capitavano da mesi , tre vittorie di fila risalgono alla notte dei tempi.Affrontiamo questa sfida di firenze con la voglia di urlare al campionato che ci siamo anche noi a far da protagonisti e non come spettatori inermi.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo illudendo troppo, Montella è il primo vero allenatore che abbiamo avuto dai tempi di Ancellotti,
> ma nemmeno lui è Mandrake,
> non so se vi siete accorti che stiamo andando in giro con la squadra dell'anno scorso, dopo che l'antennista ha fatto di tutto per boicottare il mercato.
> Probabilmente Montella ci porterà agevolmente in Uefa, ma nulla più.



Montella ha il "privilegio" di trovarsi giocatori già rodati e di giovani un po' più maturi dell'anno scorso (leggi su tutti Suso e Niang ma anche Romagnoli e Calabria).
Senza considerare l'assenza di alcune "mele marce" come Balotelli e Boateng o giocatori ingombranti come De Jong.
Complessivamente è una rosa migliore de facto per quanto apparentemente identica sulla carta.

Quindi, teoricamente, l'accesso in Europa è alla portata. Il problema è vedere come evolverà la situazione


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Montella ha il "privilegio" di trovarsi giocatori già rodati e di giovani un po' più maturi dell'anno scorso (leggi su tutti Suso e Niang ma anche Romagnoli e Calabria).
> Senza considerare l'assenza di alcune "mele marce" come Balotelli e Boateng o giocatori ingombranti come De Jong.
> Complessivamente è una rosa migliore de facto per quanto apparentemente identica sulla carta.
> 
> Quindi, teoricamente, l'accesso in Europa è alla portata. Il problema è vedere come evolverà la situazione


C'è da considerare anche il mercato di gennaio (l'anno scorso è stato imbarazzante e ci ha addirittura indeboliti), almeno 1-2 colpi me li aspetto.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> **Fiorentina (3-4-2-1): Tatarusanu; Tomovic, G. Rodriguez, Salcedo; Bernardeschi, Sanchez, Badelj, Maxi Olivera; Borja Valero, Ilicic; Kalinic.*
> *A disp.: Dragowski, Lezzerini, Diks, Cristoforo, De Maio, Milic, Toledo, Chiesa, Tello, , Zarate, Babacar. All.: Paulo Sousa*
> ...




.


----------



## de sica (25 Settembre 2016)

La partita sarà difficile, dovremo sudare per i 3 punti. Ma io voglio vincere!


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Montella ha il "privilegio" di trovarsi giocatori già rodati e di giovani un po' più maturi dell'anno scorso (leggi su tutti Suso e Niang ma anche Romagnoli e Calabria).
> Senza considerare l'assenza di alcune "mele marce" come Balotelli e Boateng o giocatori ingombranti come De Jong.
> Complessivamente è una rosa migliore de facto per quanto apparentemente identica sulla carta.
> 
> Quindi, teoricamente, l'accesso in Europa è alla portata. Il problema è vedere come evolverà la situazione



Si concordo, ma il problema è che questa è una squadra che è troppo incostante e con poco carattere secondo me.
Molte volte si danno colpe alla difesa ma il vero problema del Milan è il centrocampo che non è registrato bene e ci sono giocatori incompatibili tra di loro o fuori ruolo,sono anni e anni che non ci mettono mano.
Se vai a vedere il centrocampo di oggi l'unico nella sua posizione è Kuko gli altri sono adattati a quel ruolo.
Mongolico è una mezzala e Bonaventura è un esterno offensivo.
Cmq sarà dura prendere 3 punti.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

Oggi una vittoria potrebbe cambiare il nostro campionato, più di tutto voglio una partità di personalità e senza errori in difesa.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si concordo, ma il problema è che questa è una squadra che è troppo incostante e con poco carattere secondo me.
> Molte volte si danno colpe alla difesa ma il vero problema del Milan è il centrocampo che non è registrato bene e ci sono giocatori incompatibili tra di loro o fuori ruolo,sono anni e anni che non ci mettono mano.
> Se vai a vedere il centrocampo di oggi l'unico nella sua posizione è Kuko gli altri sono adattati a quel ruolo.
> Mongolico è una mezzala e Bonaventura è un esterno offensivo.
> Cmq sarà dura prendere 3 punti.



senza dubbio, concordo su tutto


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> senza dubbio, concordo su tutto



Grandissimo Vikash secondo me era molto forte sopratutto tecnicamente ha solo avuto la sfortuna di aver trovato gente come Seedorf e Pirlo che erano mostri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2016)

Vincere questa partita, con un pareggio dell'Inter, significherebbe andare al terzo posto...


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2016)

Partita dura ma non impossibile, una vittoria significherebbe molto, ma non piangerei per un pareggio


----------



## The P (25 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Montella ha il "privilegio" di trovarsi giocatori già rodati e di giovani un po' più maturi dell'anno scorso (leggi su tutti Suso e Niang ma anche Romagnoli e Calabria).
> Senza considerare l'assenza di alcune "mele marce" come Balotelli e Boateng o giocatori ingombranti come De Jong.
> Complessivamente è una rosa migliore de facto per quanto apparentemente identica sulla carta.
> 
> Quindi, teoricamente, l'accesso in Europa è alla portata. Il problema è vedere come evolverà la situazione



non sono d'accordo. L'anno scorso c'era una rosa rinnovata e grande entusiasmo per i 100mln spesi. Quest'anno c'è una squadra che sul mercato non ha investito mentre le dirette avversarie qualcosina l'hanno fatta.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vincere questa partita, con un pareggio dell'Inter, significherebbe andare al terzo posto...



Questa è la partita che può cambiare la nostra stella.. non parlo solo di 3 punti, parlo di convinzione.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

sarebbe fondamentale anche il singolo punto
forza milan


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

Vinciamo e andiamo terzi da soli...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Settembre 2016)

non uscire sconfitti sarebbe buono....vincere sarebbe ottimo....

ma Guarnone chi è? della primavera? che ruolo gioca?


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non uscire sconfitti sarebbe buono....vincere sarebbe ottimo....
> 
> ma Guarnone chi è? della primavera? che ruolo gioca?



Sara il 3er portiero nel luogo di Plizzari che e infortunato.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2016)

Voglio i tre punti. Dai, ragazzi!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Settembre 2016)

dateci una gioia che ce la meritiamo santo dio...forza ragazzi


----------



## danjr (25 Settembre 2016)

Stasera vinciamo e andiamo terzi, me lo sento!


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2016)

Pareggio scialbo, 0-0 o 1-1.

Non abbiamo le caratteristiche per il salto di qualità a Firenze.

Lieto di essere smentito!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo. L'anno scorso c'era una rosa rinnovata e grande entusiasmo per i 100mln spesi. Quest'anno c'è una squadra che sul mercato non ha investito mentre le dirette avversarie qualcosina l'hanno fatta.



ti potrei dire che quest'anno c'è l'ottimismo per l'avvenuta cessione.
Se poi parliamo delle rivali (quindi Fiorentina, Roma, Sassuolo, Lazio) mi sembrano tutto tranne che migliorate dall'anno scorso.
Inter, Napoli e Juventus sono fuori portata. L'inter lo era anche l'anno scorso ma avevano l'handicap Mancini.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Vikash secondo me era molto forte sopratutto tecnicamente ha solo avuto la sfortuna di aver trovato gente come Seedorf e Pirlo che erano mostri.



Senza dubbio era un buonissimo giocatore. Purtroppo arrivò da noi già in là con gli anni e con un centrocampo fortissimo.
Oggi sarebbe titolare, senza dubbio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Settembre 2016)

Visti i risultati del pomeriggio, a maggior ragione siamo in dovere di tirar fuori gli attributi e di fare risultato stasera. E' il momento giusto, vietato perdere! Spero che i ragazzi comprendano quanto è importante per il campionato questa giornata.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

*Ufficiale

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio; Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura; Suso Bacca Niang*


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio; Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura; Suso Bacca Niang*



Orridolivo presente!


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio; Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura; Suso Bacca Niang*



Ma no, gioca Abate. I soliti noti dicevano che tornava titolare.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali di Fiorentina e Milan

Fiorentina: Tatarusanu, Tomovic, Gonzalo, Salcedo, Milic, Badelj, Sanchez, Bernardeschi, Borja, Kalinic, Ilicic. All. Sousa (Lezzerini, Dragowski, De Maio, Tello, Diks, Olivera, Cristoforo, Chiesa, Babacar, Hagi, Zarate, Vecino)

Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang. All. Montella (Gabriel, Ely, Abate, Gomez, Antonelli, Vangioni, Adriano, Locatelli, Poli, Sosa, Honda, Lapadula).*


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Fiorentina e Milan
> 
> Fiorentina: Tatarusanu, Tomovic, Gonzalo, Salcedo, Milic, Badelj, Sanchez, Bernardeschi, Borja, Kalinic, Ilicic. All. Sousa (Lezzerini, Dragowski, De Maio, Tello, Diks, Olivera, Cristoforo, Chiesa, Babacar, Hagi, Zarate, Vecino)
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang. All. Montella (Gabriel, Ely, Abate, Gomez, Antonelli, Vangioni, Adriano, Locatelli, Poli, Sosa, Honda, Lapadula).*



Formazione perfetta, dai Milan!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Settembre 2016)

Sinceramente non ho buone sensazioni, è la classica partita che negli ultimi anni abbiamo sempre sbagliato e che ci riporta sulla terra.
Ovviamente, sarei contentissimo di sbagliarmi.
FORZA MILAN


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Settembre 2016)

Piccola annotazione: Vangioni preferito a Pasalic come ultimo posto in panchina. Vangioni.....capite? Se Montella preferisce portare in panchina 3 terzini, compreso Vangioni, piuttosto che portare Pasalic, significa che quest'ultimo è completamente fuori condizione. Se ci A questo punto è probabile che torni in condizione per gennaio, quando teoricamente non dovremmo avere più bisogno di lui. Se la mia analisi è giusta.....quando gli hanno fatto le visite mediche cos'hanno pensato?


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Piccola annotazione: Vangioni preferito a Pasalic come ultimo posto in panchina. Vangioni.....capite? Se Montella preferisce portare in panchina 3 terzini, compreso Vangioni, piuttosto che portare Pasalic, significa che quest'ultimo è completamente fuori condizione. Se ci A questo punto è probabile che torni in condizione per gennaio, quando teoricamente non dovremmo avere più bisogno di lui. Se la mia analisi è giusta.....quando gli hanno fatto le visite mediche cos'hanno pensato?



Bingo! In realtà non c'era troppo da pensare..


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Fiorentina e Milan
> 
> Fiorentina: Tatarusanu, Tomovic, Gonzalo, Salcedo, Milic, Badelj, Sanchez, Bernardeschi, Borja, Kalinic, Ilicic. All. Sousa (Lezzerini, Dragowski, De Maio, Tello, Diks, Olivera, Cristoforo, Chiesa, Babacar, Hagi, Zarate, Vecino)
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang. All. Montella (Gabriel, Ely, Abate, Gomez, Antonelli, Vangioni, Adriano, Locatelli, Poli, Sosa, Honda, Lapadula).*



.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

C'è quel babbeo di Renzi in tribuna. Un motivo in più per battere la Florentia Viola.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

l'impatto dei nuovi acquisti lo definirei determinante.
G.Gomez e Lapadula costantemente in panchina.
Vangioni vaga tra panchina e tribuna.
Pasalic (anche se non è un acquisto) è a Chi l'ha visto.
Potevamo risparmiare questi 30 mil (sommati anche quelli di Sosa) e prendere UN centrocampista forte e stop.


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Un punto è grasso che cola...questa squadra può prendere un'imbarcata allucinante a Firenze e fare i soliti 3 passi indietro...oppure anche vincerla se resta compatta e concentrata.
Loro comunque restano più forti...


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma non era da espulsione Gonzalo Rodriguez?


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Sto cesso di Ilicic fa sempre il fenomeno contro di noi...


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma non era da espulsione Gonzalo Rodriguez?



Per quanto l'intervento sia brutto non ho mai visto nessuno espellere al primo intervento al 4 minuto di gioco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Ilicic si allena tutto l'anno, da quando è nato, solo per l'andata e ritorno contro di noi


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Madonna santa che piedi che c'ha questo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Neanche un difensore per respingere tirava così alto


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

niang è comico


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma Niang perché non la passa mai?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma che piedi ha niang??? 
Ma.che se li tagliasse


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Le ciabattate di niangone


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Settembre 2016)

Maledetto niang


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

Cristo De Sciglio che ****** che ha fatto...e Calabria pure...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Che buco de scoglio. Finita


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Rigore...

Maledetto De Sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

Idiozie di De Sciglio e Calabria. E andiamo


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Settembre 2016)

Rigore inesistente!


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii forse Gigio l'ha toccata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Bravo De Scoglio, con personalità


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Palo! 

Daje


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Godo


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Fancoool Ilicic!


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Settembre 2016)

Quanto è indecente De Sciglio...


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

Fiuuuu......


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio è un pericolo pubblico


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Basta sto de scoglio


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Settembre 2016)

Infame di un de Sciglio quando te ne vai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Che godo...

Comunque Borja Valero è un figlio della m... Si vede che è spagnolo, appena toccato sviene


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Settembre 2016)

De scempio sempre il solito...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Come fa a essere così scarso De Scoglio? Nemmeno i rinvii


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2016)

Dopo Abate, il prossimo da far fuori è De Sciglio.
Basta veramente.


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2016)

Il correttore automatico fa disastri lol


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

Dormiamo....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Guarda come si nasconde De Scoglio, non chiede mai palla


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio ha sbagliato ma Calabria in quel caso se vista tutta la sua inesperienza.
Partita difficile ci mancano le iniziative di Suso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

Madonna, De Sciglio! quanto e stupido


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha sbagliato ma Calabria in quel caso se vista tutta la sua inesperienza.
> Partita difficile ci mancano le iniziative di Suso.



qualcuno che capisce di calcio c'è vedo....grazie a Dio.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio ha rotto i maroni


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Tatticamente ci stanno surclassando. Buio pesto. Loro sono in 12, contando De Sciglio, e noi in 9 (non mi sembra ci sia Suso).
12 vs 9. Troppo difficile.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Le grandi punizioni del capitone


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Solita meta per Bonaventura.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Tutto molto bello ma tirare in porta?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Prova il tacco... Ah


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

milan spumeggiante. 
Ma quando smettiamo col tridente che facciamo ridere?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2016)

dominio viola imbarazzante


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

messi sotto da sti mediocri
ma l'intervento di Paletta? Manco i bambini di 6 anni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Bravo De Sciglio, continua così


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura non prende la porta dal 1997


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

Il problema del Milan è sopratutto psicologico i centrocampisti non hanno personalità di avanzare il proprio baricentro di 2\3 metri.
Non riusciamo ad innescare Suso che è quello più pericoloso.
Se non cambiano si sente che il goal per la Balcantina è nell aria.


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio...un incubo continuo


----------



## alcyppa (25 Settembre 2016)

Leva De Sciglio maledizione!


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio lo togliamo sì o no?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Settembre 2016)

Fucilate. De. Sciglio


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

de sciglio è da prendere a schiaffi fino a domattina, così, per vedere se si sveglia quel morto di sonno. 

male anche romagnoli, e bonaventura, persino montolivo sta giocando meglio di lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma Niang quanti palloni perde ?


----------



## arcanum (25 Settembre 2016)

siamo maldestri da morire


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Settembre 2016)

Che scarsità. Di squadra


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2016)

Che sciagura Montolivo


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

*Fiorentina - Milan 0-0 fine PT.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Settembre 2016)

0-0 miracoloso.


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Alla luce dei primi 45 minuti...pari GRASSO CHE COLA


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Oggi non vanno gli esterni. E si soffre


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

Siamo 0-0 per puro miracolo.
I terzini da paura, sperimo tolga almeno De Sciglio che è stato una sciagura.
Centrocampo inesistente, attacco nullo.

Malissimo, forse la peggior performance sinora...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Settembre 2016)

bisogna tornare a giocare in 11 xkè se no è dura...dentro Antonelli e fuori quella sciagura allucinante di De Sciglio....non se ne può più....


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Settembre 2016)

De Sciglio è riuscito a mettere in difficoltà tutti quanti, pazzesco 

Non è comunque una Fiorentina straripante, vediamo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2016)

fa bene montella a mettere subito antonelli, ma che sia subito, de sciglio sta sbagliando TUTTO

anche niang, malissimo


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Settembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Che scarsità. Di squadra



Se per te in questa partita la sciagura del Milan è Montolivo, non ho davvero idea di quale partita tu stia guardando.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Se abbiamo sfangato il primo tempo in queste condizioni vuol dire che vinciamo.

0-1 Milan con gollonzo.


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2016)

Fiorentina superiore, siamo ancora 0-0 solo per culo.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Che scarsità. Di squadra



Non sono scarsi,non hanno personalità e carattere !
Visto De Sciglio ? ha sbagliato sulla azione del rigore,se ne reso conto poi si è buttato giù di morale .


----------



## Alfabri (25 Settembre 2016)

Io proprio non li capisco... Montella ha fatto tutto il primo tempo a urlare di cercare Suso... Anche perchè le uniche due azioni pericolose nostre sono passate dai suoi piedi... E invece il ragazzo avrà ricevuto 4 passaggi in tutta il primo tempo. In compenso a piedi quadrati Niang i palloni arrivano come la pioggia. Boh, ma cosa serve l'allenatore allora?!?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Settembre 2016)

Che imbarazzo. 3/4 elementi vergognosi... Montolivo x assurdo il migliore.


----------



## The P (25 Settembre 2016)

Male. Purtroppo male. La squadra è troppo staccata, troppa distanza tra i reparti, manca gioco corale. De Sciglio imbarazzante, ma la partecipazione all'azione del portiere che ci portiamo dall'anno scorso è qualcosa che non riesco a capire.
Montella DEVE fare qualcosa. Avrebbe già dovuto farlo. Non buttiamo alle ortiche questa partita.


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Settembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Siamo 0-0 per puro miracolo.
> I terzini da paura, sperimo tolga almeno De Sciglio che è stato una sciagura.
> Centrocampo inesistente, attacco nullo.
> 
> Malissimo, forse la peggior performance sinora...



Condivido pienamente. Salvo solo Kucka, Montolivo . Il resto malissimo!


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Settembre 2016)

Prendetemi per pazzo ma la vedo bene. Nei secondi tempi abbiamo sempre giocato meglio che nei primi. Con la sostitizione di de sciglio poi si potrà sistemare la corsia preoccupante. C'è da considerare poi che se la squadre si allungano noi siamo sempre in tre contro tre con i loro difensori. Speriamo dai


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2016)

Spiace ma dopo la buona prestazione con la Lazio stasera De Sciglio pare in pastiglia. Voto 2.
Soffriamo tantissimo perché la fiorentina gioca altissima e noi non abbiamo nessuno che lanci la palla precisa ai 3 davanti che son sempre 3v3.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2016)

Da come scrivete pare c'abbiano bombardato, quando se vai a stringere Donnarumma è stato inoperoso. 0-0 giusto, manca qualcuno che accenda la luce sulla trequarti. Suso si svegliasse..


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Settembre 2016)

Imbarazzanti. De Scempio è meglio che stia lontano da un campo di calcio, in generale. Per fortuna Montella ha già detto ad Antonelli di scaldarsi. Siamo zero a zero non si sa come, anzi si sa: per un rigore tirato male da quello schifoso di Ilicic. Sterili. O si cambia registro o il gol lo prendiamo.


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2016)

Niang sta sbagliando troppo, quelle 2 occasioni sprecate potevano essere gol...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma la vedo bene. Nei secondi tempi abbiamo sempre giocato meglio che nei primi. Con la sostitizione di de sciglio poi si potrà sistemare la corsia preoccupante. C'è da considerare poi che se la squadre si allungano noi siamo sempre in tre contro tre con i loro difensori. Speriamo dai



Infatti anche stasera siamo partiti male ma abbiamo recuperato.

Comunque c'è un problema di uomini e di gioco, non è possibile non riuscire a fare 4 passaggi consecutivi.


----------



## The P (25 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> De Sciglio è riuscito a mettere in difficoltà tutti quanti, pazzesco
> 
> *Non è comunque una Fiorentina straripante, vediamo.*



La fiorentina è questa. Non è una squadra forte, ma costruita benissimo per le sue caratteristiche. E' anche molto in forma e ha la difesa migliore del campionato. Non è proprio sta pippa di squadra, ma da noi aspetto qualcosa di più!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Io proprio non li capisco... Montella ha fatto tutto il primo tempo a urlare di cercare Suso... Anche perchè le uniche due azioni pericolose nostre sono passate dai suoi piedi... E invece il ragazzo avrà ricevuto 4 passaggi in tutta il primo tempo. In compenso a piedi quadrati Niang i palloni arrivano come la pioggia. Boh, ma cosa serve l'allenatore allora?!?



C'è da dire che Niang i palloni se li va a cercare a metà campo.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2016)

Ah, immagino gli insulti ad Abate se quella trattenuta da terzino di serie Z l'avesse fatta lui..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da come scrivete pare c'abbiano bombardato, quando se vai a stringere Donnarumma è stato inoperoso. 0-0 giusto, manca qualcuno che accenda la luce sulla trequarti. Suso si svegliasse..



non ci hanno bombardato ma il rigore fallito da Iliciccio è elemento da considerare. 
Le abbiamo prese e ce la stiamo giocando per puro chiulo


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma si mettesse a 4 a centrocampo, per Dio!
E fuori Suso prima di subito!


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2016)

Tutti i soldi del mercato in panchina.
Bravo Galliani.


----------



## Alfabri (25 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Niang i palloni se li va a cercare a metà campo.



Insomma io Suso l'ho visto anche fin troppo basso, ma sia lui che Calabria non sono stati cercati per niente.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma si mettesse a 4 a centrocampo, per Dio!
> E fuori Suso prima di subito!



Fuori Suso? L'unico che può creare qualcosa?


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ah, immagino gli insulti ad Abate se quella trattenuta da terzino di serie Z l'avesse fatta lui..


Calabria è giovane e promettente, qualcosa glielo si può perdonare. Abate di goal così ce ne ha già fatti prendere a grappoli.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2016)

Primo tempo giocato malissimo, anzi non giocato. Dopo 3 passaggi perdiamo palla, dai non si può. Sempre più convinto che questo sia il modulo sbagliato. De Sciglio uno schifo, non lo voglio più vedere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Aperiamo che finiscano le batterie con tutto quel pressing del primo tempo.

Stiamo in partita che nel finale ce la giochiamo.


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma si mettesse a 4 a centrocampo, per Dio!
> E fuori Suso prima di subito!



Suso??? Niang semmai


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aperiamo che finiscano le batterie con tutto quel pressing del primo tempo.
> 
> Stiamo in partita che nel finale ce la giochiamo.



Sono daccordo, non possono pressare così alto per 90 minuti.
Teniamo duro e restiamo in partita.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Settembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Se per te in questa partita la sciagura del Milan è Montolivo, non ho davvero idea di quale partita tu stia guardando.



Ma chi l ha nominato a Montolivo.?? 
Poi ti sei risposto da solo... Se lui è uno dei migliori in campo... Figurarsi come sono messi gli altri


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> ah, immagino gli insulti ad abate se quella trattenuta da terzino di serie z l'avesse fatta lui..



a m e n


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

4 vs 3, De Sciglio la butta nel water


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

milan messo in campo malissimo. manco un allenatore dei dilettanti...


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo cosa sta facendo? Filtro? No. Gioco? No. Niente? Sì.

Malissimo tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

il bel giuoco. non facciamo 3 passaggi di fila.
MONTELLA SVEGLIAAAAAA


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

E quando segnano...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Settembre 2016)

Nooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Se non entriamo in porta con la palla non siamo contenti


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

troppo ignorante niang. fa sempre la cosa sbagliata. incredibile.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

Dai togliamo Niang e mettiamo Suso dietro Bacca-Lapadula su....basta con sti esterni che non saltano l'uomo e non sanno crossare o mettere in mezzo palloni decenti


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Che palle niang


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Niang per me non vale Palladino


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Niente dai


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

I 3 davanti non ne fanno uno buono.


----------



## BraveHeart (25 Settembre 2016)

Che palla montolivo!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Settembre 2016)

Bacca maledetto..
Impara a tirare col sinistro


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Primo tiro in porta lo deve fare de sci


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2016)

Se segna De scemo chiudiamo il forum


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Bravo Montolivo.

Meglio il Milan nel secondo tempo. Non ce la fanno piú a pressarci , pare.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Sembra che stiamo crescendo comunque


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

io butterei dentro lapadula, ma mantenendo bacca.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

sto aspettando il gollonzo della vittoria immeritata


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

ahahahha ma cos'ha fatto Bacca ahahahah


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma che fa Bacca...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

aridateme il Ka-Pa-Ro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Che fa Bacca lool


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2016)

Cambia qualcuno !!!


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

Niang è un demente. Tacco inutile mentre salivamo, palla persa.
E' davvero stupido


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma che c!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

che capra bonaventura, non sei nessuno inutile che fai giochetti e finte, tira una legnata.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

nooo che sfortuna....bravi Bonaventura e Suso ma che sf iga!


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Niente da fare, Niang è tutto fuorché un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

E quando segnamo


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Niente da fare, Niang è tutto fuorché un giocatore di calcio



concordo. E' abominevole.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma tirare?


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> concordo. E' abominevole.


C'ho sempre creduto ma ha dei limiti tecnici pazzeschi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Bah! Stiamo dominando il secondo tempo a Firenze e 20 post di insulti ai nostri giocatori e due di apprezzamento....

Ma é un forum del Milan o uno di troll interisti?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Niang ha dei limiti che ovviamente non può colmare... è roba che impari dai 10 anni ai 14 anni o non la impari più


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bah! Stiamo dominando il secondo tempo a Firenze e 20 post di insulti ai nostri giocatori e due di apprezzamento....
> 
> Ma é un forum del Milan o uno di troll interisti?


Certo e Donnarumma non ha appena fatto una grandissima parata.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> C'ho sempre creduto ma ha dei limiti tecnici pazzeschi



io invece sono convinto da tempo che sia un malriuscito esperimento genetico.
E' scoordinato, scarso e stupido a livelli da Guinness.
Poi una volta ogni tot fa una giocata mostruosa a CASO.
Ma questo ragazzi ha 22 anni, non 18. Ormai è in Italia da anni, è così!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

Vorrei capire cos'e nella testa di Niang. Un cervello sicuramente no.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Non conveniva 4-4-2 con Lapadula al posto di Niang?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

a cosa servirà adesso locatelli lo sa solo montella, bah.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

"Stiamo dominando"
Oh my God.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma fenomeno


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

che cambio osceno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Difendiamo lo 0-0


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

sono iniziative stile oratorio.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Qualcuno dica a Montella che Suso non ne struscia una e se non vuole mettersi a 4 può fare 4-3-1-2 con Jack dietro lapadula e bacca


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Kuco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Badelj prestazione in ottica Milan


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

anche kucka osceno stasera.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

metti lapaduuuulaaaaaa


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Drop di Paletta


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2016)

Sono 10 anni che Non abbiamo un giocatore Borja


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Tentativo di autogol


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Ormai giochiamo per lo 0-0 sperando nel golletto


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

"Montella continua a pensare"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

Montella ci mette una vita per cambiare


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Bel passaggio di Locatelli stile Montolivo. Sia mai che ne abbiamo uno di buono davvero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Finora bene bene, stiamo tenendo in trasferta contro una squadra che ci é superiore e nel secondo tempo le occasioni migliori sono le nostre.


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2016)

Tre nostri e riesce a passarla a uno viola. Applausi


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Comunque con un pò di cattiveria in più sottoporta in questo secondo tempo avremmo potuto passare in vantaggio.
Manca un quarto d'ora...per me possiamo ancora metterla!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa fa Montella


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2016)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha

Andiamo a difendere lo 0-0!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

ahahahaha.

Ma che cosa fa Montella?

Toglie Niang e mette Locatelli. Toglie Bonaventura e mette Antonelli.

Terzo cambio Gabriel per Bacca?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

che cambi di melma zio caro, manco uno che pensa alla salvezza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2016)

Montella invece di provare a vincerla, prova a portare a casa il punticino.


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

Che cambio è?


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finora bene bene, stiamo tenendo in trasferta contro una squadra che ci é superiore e nel secondo tempo le occasioni migliori sono le nostre.



Il Milan è sul 206.
Tu stai guardando il Celta Vigo sul 204.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Siamo alle sesta giornata giusto? Oh, in 6 giornate ne avesse azzeccato uno di cambio questa sciagura umana!


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma come si fanno a fare ste figure con la Fiorenzuola? Che mediocrità


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma che formazione è? 6-3-1?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

Ancora non ho capito cosa ha fatto sto Locatelli per meritarsi tutto sto spazio. 

Lo notto solo per le entrate scomposte e le ammonizioni scontate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Il Milan è sul 206.
> Tu stai guardando il Celta Vigo sul 204.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2016)

Occhio a Babacar


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2016)

Ahhhhhhhh peccato


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia per poco Bacca non la mette!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

meno male che montella voleva dire bel giuoco, sono tutti cambi da catenacciaro convinto. 

locatelli fa rimpiangere uallarito sosa. 
lapadula 10 mln buttati nel cesso a quanto pare....


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Porca miseria


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Ce la meritiamo noi.

Secondo tempo solo il Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo con Gigio migliore in Campo


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2016)

Fabregas si è impossesato del deforme corpo si montolivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Antonelli è entrato per fare dei cross osceni


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2016)

La mette Luigi Adriano!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma che cambio è?!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Con Adriano andremo lontano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

Che voglia che c'ha Luiz Adriano


----------



## Alex (25 Settembre 2016)

meno male che ormai mi sono ripromesso di non guardare più le partite fin quando montolivo sarà capitano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Fiorentina stremata dal 15° del secondo tempo, con i cambi giusti si poteva far qualcosa


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

sia mai che luiz adriano possa giocare insieme a bacca, guai.


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che cambio è?!



Semplice, un altro cambio difensivo per difendere il pari con Adriano che tiene palla su


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Cambi conservativi...non si vuole perdere...e a questo punto della gara, con le energie che vengono meno...menomale che c'è qualcuno che pensa alla quadra di una squadra comunque non eccelsa. 

Eppure vicini alla rete ci andiamo sempre più noi che loro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Kalinic e Borja Valero giocatori superiori.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Settembre 2016)

Dei cambi folli. Nemmeno ad Inzaghi e Brocchi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Bravissimo sto ragazzino, Locatelli sempre ottimo quando entra e ha un anno piú di gigio...


----------



## Ale.sasha (25 Settembre 2016)

Daiiiii *****!!!


----------



## folletto (25 Settembre 2016)

nooooooooooo


----------



## Ale.sasha (25 Settembre 2016)

Certo che questo non fischia neanche se si ammazzano


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

rigoreeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Orsato ciao core


----------



## uoteghein (25 Settembre 2016)

intanto era lancio dello SCARSO, secondo molti, Locatelli.
Ed era fallo netto.


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

rigore netto....maledettooooooooo


----------



## folletto (25 Settembre 2016)

Vergogna! Erano 2 rigori non uno!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Settembre 2016)

SCANDALO


Che schifo. Madonna che schifo. non ci credo. Ma come si puo


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

rigore clamoroso su adriano


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Che cantonata Orsato. Era rigore e partita vinta.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

che ladrata!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Settembre 2016)

Orsato cagasotto


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2016)

Fallo fuori area però


----------



## sballotello (25 Settembre 2016)

Sia mai, due vittorie di fila erano troppe


----------



## alcyppa (25 Settembre 2016)

Maledetto Orsato.
Comunque era fuori area


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2016)

Va bene dai 1 pareggio con la Fiorentina fuori casa per me va bene, i punti persi sono quelli contro lUdinese.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Settembre 2016)

Era fallo, anche se è giusto dire che sarebbe stata punizione dal limite.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Mammamia che ladrata, ste scimmie che urlano poi tra l'altro


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5
De Sciglio 5
Romagnoli 6,5
Paletta 6,5
Calabria 5
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 6
Kucka 6,5
Suso 6,5
Bacca 5,5
Niang 5,5

Locatelli 6,5
Antonelli 5
Luiz Adriano s.v.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Ottimo , meritatissimo pareggio in casa di una squadra superiore alla nostra.

Ottima classifica.

Veramente bravi i ragazzi.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Settembre 2016)

Era rigore tutta la vita. Vergogna!


----------



## Ale.sasha (25 Settembre 2016)

Forse era fuori dall'area ma intanto doveva espellere l'omicida e doveva dare una punizione dal limite


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Settembre 2016)

No dai l'errore finale è scandaloso


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Settembre 2016)

dopo oggi smetto di seguire....la malafede ha un limite...vergogna schifoso aborto che tu possa crepare male


----------



## The P (25 Settembre 2016)

C'è andata bene. Fiorentina superiore, tra le altre cose ancora imbatutta in casa.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

era punizione comunque, non rigore


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Poteva anche dare fallo fuori area...ma lo dai e cacci il difensore...così è malafede...

ORSATO FUORI DAI MARONI


----------



## alexxx19 (25 Settembre 2016)

Probabilmente fuori area ma come non si può fischiare un fallo del genere...


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Settembre 2016)

Peccato anche aver regalato il primo tempo. Il secondo è stato da 1X2, sarebbe potuta finire in ogni modo. Avessimo fatto bottino con l'Udinese saremmo a due punti dalla Juve (incredibile!).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 7,5
De Sciglio 5
Romagnoli 7
Paletta 7
Calabria 5,5
Montolivo 7,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Kucka 6
Suso 6,5
Bacca 6
Niang 5,5

Locatelli 6,5
Antonelli 5,5
Luiz Adriano s.v.


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2016)

Grande partita di Montolivo comunque


----------



## hiei87 (25 Settembre 2016)

Buon Milan anche stasera. Il Franchi è un campo difficile, ma con un po' di concretezza nella finalizzazione ce la saremmo portata a casa.
Scandaloso Orsato nel finale. Forse il fallo era fuori, ma resta un errore clamoroso e ingiustificabile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6.5

Calabria 5
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 2

Montolivo 6.5
Kucka 6.5
Bonaventura 6

Suso 4
Niang 5
Bacca 5

Locatelli 5.5
Antonelli s.v
L. Adriano s.v


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

L'arbitro è scandaloso, non esiste non fischiare quell'intervento.
Era fuori area però, ma era pur sempre una posizione dal limite...


----------



## smallball (25 Settembre 2016)

un ottimo punto,grandissimo Donnarumma


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Settembre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Era rigore tutta la vita. Vergogna!



Per me dal limite. Comunque fallo sicuro.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5
De Sciglio 4,5
Romagnoli 6,5
Paletta 6,5
Calabria 5,5
Montolivo 7 miglior partita da 3 anni a questa parte
Bonaventura 6,5
Kucka 6
Suso 6
Bacca 5,5
Niang 5

Locatelli 6,5
Antonelli 5,5
Luiz Adriano s.v.

Montella 5

Buon pareggio


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Settembre 2016)

Fallo era fallo. Ho il dubbio se fuori o dentro l'area, ma ormai è andata. Il solito arbitro che deve farsi notare e fare il primo violino per forza: "Palla". Sì certo, certo...
Un buon punto in ottica classifica, tanto non puntiamo allo scudetto. 
Buono perché preso fuori casa, fortunato perché Ilicic ha sbagliato il rigore (bel buco di De Scempio).
Tutto il resto, da buttare: sterili e senza gioco.
Nota di merito per Paletta e Romagnoli.
E' la terza partita in cui non prendiamo gol. Bene.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Settembre 2016)

Nel secondo tempo le migliori occasioni le abbiamo avuto noi. Il pareggio ci sta stretto.


----------



## Nicco (25 Settembre 2016)

Al di là della partita orribile che abbiamo giocato, come caspio si fa a non vedere l'ultimo fallo su Luiz Adriano? BOIA!


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

Gioco migliore quello della Balcantina sopratutto 1 tempo ma secondo tempo per occasioni almeno 3, il Milan.
Ultima azione non dare rigore\punizione su Luiz Adriano è vergognoso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2016)

Non vedere un fallo del genere è pura malafede


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Settembre 2016)

Avremmo meritato di perdere (anche se nel secondo tempo un pelo meglio),ma il rigore alla fine grida vendetta.


----------



## markjordan (25 Settembre 2016)

5 palle goal nette , loro una ?
gioco all'italiana , prima non prenderle , con questi giocatori ha senso


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

Peccato.. con un po' di qualità in più potevamo vincere facile facile, questa Fiorentina non mi sembra un granchè.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Settembre 2016)

Non so se è stata l'aria di Firenze, gli scricchiolii che sente circa la sua presunta intoccabilità o il fatto che giocasse in posizione più "spensierata", ma oggi Montolivo ha fatto bene. Gli ho visto persino fare un paio di lanci in profondità e cercare a volte la giocata tecnica. Bene così, speriamo continui e ci faccia ricredere.


----------



## smallball (25 Settembre 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Avremmo meritato di perdere (anche se nel secondo tempo un pelo meglio),ma il rigore alla fine grida vendetta.



era punizione dal limite..e rosso


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Settembre 2016)

La decisione dell'arbitro su Luiz Adriano e' scandalosa, non dare il fallo e' pura malafede, il resto non conta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Avremmo meritato di perdere (anche se nel secondo tempo un pelo meglio),ma il rigore alla fine grida vendetta.



Avremmo meritato di vincere, il rigore finale sarebbe stato il giusto suggello ad un secondo tempo dominato.


----------



## Kaw (25 Settembre 2016)

Meglio il secondo tempo, la Fiorentina è calata e noi siamo usciti più spesso, la si poteva pure vincere.
Malissimo il primo tempo e fortunati nel rigore.
Tutto sommato va anche bene, ma vrei voluto quella punizione al '95.

PS: ma su SKY che razza di classifiche fa Caressa?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Settembre 2016)

Molto bene per il risultato e sopratutto perchè abbiamo dimostrato che il gap con le nostre concorrenti non è poi così ampio
Tre partite senza subire reti...abbiamo sofferto nel primo tempo ma nel secondo avremmo potuto vincerla tranquillamente...e quel fallo finale su L. Adriano...era fuori area ma andava verso la porta...poteva essere buona...

Per il migliore voto Montolivo...finalmente una partita giocata bene tecnicamente e nel finale l'ho visto rincorrere gli avversari con l'ultimo fiato che gli era rimasto
Per il peggiore non ho dubbi...De Sciglio con ampio distacco


----------



## Konrad (25 Settembre 2016)

Comunque dopo lo svarione con l'Udinese, si conferma che il Milan stia timidamente crescendo


----------



## Schism75 (25 Settembre 2016)

Meglio così, non avremmo meritato. E sarebbe stata l'ingiusto premio per un allenatore che ha fatto dei cambi da licenziamento in tronco. Partita che si poteva vincere, o provare a vincere, ma nel secondo tempo è stata gettata letteralmente alle ortiche nella sua impostazione con dei cambi tardivi e folli. 

Donnarumma 7
Calabria 5,5 - difensivamente è scarso secondo me, ma almeno quando crossa sa essere pericoloso
De sciglio 5 - scarso
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 5,5

Kucka 5 - anonimo
Montolivo 7 - stasera gioca forse la sua migliore partita degli ultimi 2 anni.
Bonaventura 6 - sempre nel vivo dell'azione, grandissima palla per Suso. Tolto inspiegabilmente visto che non appariva assolutamente stanco

Niang 5 - male
Bacca 6 - si rende pericoloso, ma inspiegabilmente viene abbandonato a se stesso negli ultimi 15 minuti, e addirittura tolto nel finale
Suso 5 - male

Locatelli 5 - non so, ma a me non piace proprio per il momento. Non vedo nemmeno qualità nel suo tocco di palla e nei passaggi.
Antonelli 5 - entra dopo quasi 40 minuti rispetto a quanto doveva, e lo fa abbastanza depresso. In più deve fare pure l'esterno alto...
Adriano 6 - a momenti vinciamo grazie a lui. Magari insieme a Bacca negli ultimi 10 minuti poteva essere la chiave decisiva. Invece lo ha sostituito 

Montella 3 - come i folli cambi effettuati. E mentre quello di Locatelli ci poteva anche stare, ma magari per Suso e non Niang che in contropiede poteva essere devastante, gli altri due sono non commentabili. Ma un allenatore del Milan non li può, ne deve fare. E che diamine. La nostra rinascita passa anche per queste cose. Posso passare sopra il gioco completamente assente, ma mi dispiace questo è un oltraggio. E che siamo il Crotone che deve strappare lo 0-0 a Firenze?


----------



## VonVittel (25 Settembre 2016)

1. Per l'ennesima volta gli arbitri ci massacrano.
2. Montella senza palle che rinuncia a vincere una partita in cui abbiamo avuto trentamila occasioni
3. Fiorentina squadretta immonda capace solo di giocare con calci e pugni. E pure strafortunata, ha vinto tutti i rimpalli di questo mondo. Si sono salvati in modo assurdo in certe occasioni.
4. Con le 2 punte Bacca-Lapadula forse avremmo vinto


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

3 partite consecutive senza subire gol. forse non succedeva dal 1940


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2016)

Comunque pareggio che ci può stare, ma con il Sassuolo dobbiamo vincere


----------



## Alfabri (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma con Sanches messo in difesa, che non sapeva manco che combinare, ci voleva tanto a mettere le due punte in un 4-4-2?!? Assurdo. Per me questo allenatore non ci sta capendo molto.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2016)

Pareggio centrato. Bruttissimo primo tempo, meglio il secondo. Sull'ultimo fallo non ho parole, ma sarebbe cambiato poco. 
Sbaglio o nel nostro momento migliore giocavamo con 4 2 3 1?


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Settembre 2016)

Bella partita.

Ai punti per me è giusto il pareggio.

Cambio di Antonelli poco utile, non è servito nè a difendere nè a spingere.
Giusto quello di Locatelli, l'uomo in più a centrocampo è stato utile. 
E giusto anche l'entrata di Luiz Adriano, che è entrato carico abbestia.

L'episodio finale è uno di quei casi chiave che a quei fanghi dei gobbi viene dato favorevole. Come minimo gli fischiava la punizione. Mai l'avrebbe fatto passare come intervento pulito (??) del difensore.


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Settembre 2016)

Buon secondo tempo, i giovani benino, mi è piaciuto Locatelli che dopo essere entrato con un po di timore negli occhi ha inciso difensivamente resistendo agli attacchi di colossi come Babacar e ha chiuso la partita con il gran lancio x Luis Adriano, ci sarà un motivo perché Montella lo utilizza sempre più spesso.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

Inutile che dite che Montella doveva fare cambi diversi,ma l'avete vista la panchina del Milan ? Ma chi c'è che può cambiare il ritmo o l'inerzia della partita ? Ve lo dico io NESSUNO !
Inutile che vi lamentate, il Milan è questo ! e lo sapevamo tutti,quindi tocca abbassare la testa e ringraziare per aver preso 1 punto,anche se poi alla fine le occasioni più nitide le abbiamo avute noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Buon secondo tempo, i giovani benino, mi è piaciuto Locatelli che dopo essere entrato con un po di timore negli occhi ha inciso difensivamente resistendo agli attacchi di colossi come Babacar e ha chiuso la partita con il gran lancio x Luis Adriano, ci sarà un motivo perché Montella lo utilizza sempre più spesso.



Tu pensa che nel forum qualvuno ha dato 5 in pagella a Locatelli. Dimmi te se la gente non é prevenuta.


----------



## Tobi (25 Settembre 2016)

un pareggio qui ci può stare anche se abbiamo avuto delle occasioni nitide non sfruttate. pesa troppo quella partita con l'Udinese, adesso bisogna vincere per forza in casa, sto sassuolo ha rotto


----------



## Alfabri (25 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Inutile che dite che Montella doveva fare cambi diversi,ma l'avete vista la panchina del Milan ? Ma chi c'è che può cambiare il ritmo o l'inerzia della partita ? Ve lo dico io NESSUNO !
> Inutile che vi lamentate, il Milan è questo ! e lo sapevamo tutti,quindi tocca abbassare la testa e ringraziare per aver preso 1 punto,anche se poi alla fine le occasioni più nitide le abbiamo avute noi.



Si ok ma vuoi dire che non potevamo permetterci un Bacca-Luigi Adriano, con sugli esterni Bonaventura e Suso?!?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (25 Settembre 2016)

Con questa squadra si deve giocare così (come aveva capito Miha) Temevo Montella per la fase difensiva carente, mi sta sorprendendo. Siamo stati solidi. L'unica vera occasione per la Fiorentina, il rigore (errore di Calabria, da difensore inesperto) Ottimo Montolivo.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 7 grande partita 
Calabria 5.5 ingenuo sul rigore, ma almeno spinge
Paletta 6.5 sta diventando una certezza 
Romagnoli 6.5 con a fianco paletta rende bene
De sciglio 4 quanto errori 
Kucka 6 mette grinta 
Montolivo 6.5 davvero buona partita
Bonaventura 5.5 male primo tempo, si riprende nel secondo
Niang 5 troppi errori
Bacca 5.5 ci prova, ma oggi poche palle buone per lui (bella però la presa alta, ha un futuro da portiere )
Suso 5.5 si vede troppo poco e non aiuta la squadra

Locatelli 6+
Antonelli 5.5
Luiz Adriano sv


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pareggio scialbo, 0-0 o 1-1.
> 
> Non abbiamo le caratteristiche per il salto di qualità a Firenze.
> 
> Lieto di essere smentito!



E niente, ci avevo preso 

Beh, se non altro abbiamo giocato abbastanza bene.


----------



## Tobi (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma *7* Solita sicurezza
De Sciglio* 4* nullo in fase di spinta, in fase difensiva bernardeschi lo ha scemato non so quante volte
Romagnoli *6,5* Preciso nelle chiusure e sempre nella posizione giusta
Paletta *6,5* Come sopra
Calabria *5* Rigore ingenuo, ha fatto una partita attenta difensivamente, davanti si è visto poco
Montolivo *6,5* ha recuperato un bel po di palloni e messo delle pezze importanti ma a mandare in porta qualcuno dei nostri non se ne parla proprio
Bonaventura *6* è partito piano poi è cresciuto con degli ottimi spunti
Kucka *5* sette polmoni ma imbarazzante tecnicamente
Suso *5* Oggi in ombra
Bacca *5,5* Gli è mancato il gol, ha sofferto la difesa alta della Viola ma sta dando un qualcosa in piu nel contesto di squadra
Niang *4* Non ne ha azzecata una oggi

Locatelli *6,5* Ottimo impatto
Antonelli *3* ridicolo sia in fase offensiva che difensiva, abbiamo bruciato un cambio a vuoto. E c'è gente che lo considera superiore a Calabria
Luiz Adriano *s.v.*

Montella *6* Ha confermato la solidità delle ultime 3 partite, tutta la squadra è compatta, tranne qualche ripiegamento difensivo a causa della pochezza e della reattività fisica del centrocampo. Fino ad ora positivo, avesse avuto lui stasera Badejl e Valero vincevamo in carrozza.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 5
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 5,5
Kucka 5,5
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 6
Suso 5,5
Bacca 5,5
Niang 5
Locatelli 6
Antonelli 5,5

Si poteva vincere tranquillamente, altrochè, imbarazzante Montella sui cambi.


----------



## folletto (25 Settembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> era punizione dal limite..e rosso



A velocità normale un arbitro che non ha paura a dare un rigore netto (quindi in teoria qualsiasi arbitro....in teoria) da rigore 10 volte su dieci. Al replay in effetti il fallo inizia fuori ma poi Adriano viene praticamente travolto in area. Comunque la cosa SCANDALOSA è che Orsato non se la sia sentita di fischiare il fallo / dare rigore (e perché non se la sarebbe sentita?.......mah). Orsato è un sopravvalutato e per noi ha sempre avuto grande "simpatia"


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Si ok ma vuoi dire che non potevamo permetterci un Bacca-Luigi Adriano, con sugli esterni Bonaventura e Suso?!?



Gli ultimi 5 minuti aveva paura di perderla e non si voleva scoprire.
Fate sempre il solito errore di dare le colpe al mister e mai a chi di dovere.
Io sono per dar contro alle scelte degli allenatori quando hai squadra come Real,Barcelona,Bayern,City,UTD,Juve ect ect 
Montella ha una squadra messa insieme con scotch e sputo che vuoi che faccia il cambio a 5 minuti alla fine e mette 2 punte e rischia di non prendere nemmeno 1 punto ? Sai poi che putiferio.


----------



## Alfabri (25 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 5 minuti aveva paura di perderla e non si voleva scoprire.
> Fate sempre il solito errore di dare le colpe al mister e mai a chi di dovere.
> Io sono per dar contro alle scelte degli allenatori quando hai squadra come Real,Barcelona,Bayern,City,UTD,Juve ect ect
> Montella ha una squadra messa insieme con scotch e sputo che vuoi che faccia il cambio a 5 minuti alla fine e mette 2 punte e rischia di non prendere nemmeno 1 punto ? Sai poi che putiferio.



Mah io in vita mia non ho mai criticato un Milan che perde in contropiede.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Mah io in vita mia non ho mai criticato un Milan che perde in contropiede.



E che centra adesso questo ?


----------



## Alfabri (25 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> E che centra adesso questo ?



Che preferisco perdere sbilanciandomi un minimo che strappare un pareggio con Antonelli come ala. Un po' quello che ha fatto Sousa mettendo un centrocampista in difesa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Si ok ma vuoi dire che non potevamo permetterci un Bacca-Luigi Adriano, con sugli esterni Bonaventura e Suso?!?



Con l'Udinese nel finale abbiamo provato una cosa del genere e abbiamo preso gol da Perica.

Non che sia obbligatorio, ma secondo me ha fatto bene a fare una cosa diversa, infatti nel finale stavamo vincendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

*Pagelle Roten1896 di Fiorentina-Milan*

*DONNARUMMA 7 *: Nel primo tempo nonostante il dominio viola è quasi inoperoso, ma ipnotizza Ilicic che fallisce il penalty. Poi salva il risultato con un paratone su Borja Valero. Sempre sul pezzo. 

*CALABRIA 5.5 *: Un'altra vita rispetto alla Lazio, soffre tanto le incursioni avversaria e ingenuo sul rigore che potrebbe costare tanto. Va in crescendo e prova a creare qualche occasione nella ripresa.

*PALETTA 7* : Kalinic è un bruttissimo cliente, ma lui lo neutralizza con le buone o con le cattive. Gran lottatore. Si fa vedere anche in avanti... 

*ROMAGNOLI 6* : Meno pulito in impostazione rispetto al match precedente. Paletta comunque sembra il compagno di reparto con cui si trova più in sintonia.

*DE SCIGLIO 5* : Tagliato fuori in occasione del rigore e tante altre volte, sbaglia anche in disimpegno. La Fiorentina trova spesso voragini dalla sua parte.

*KUCKA 5.5 *: gira a vuoto, non sbroglia la matassa del possesso viola, qualche buon interdizione nel finale quando però la squadra è troppo schiacciata all'indietro.

*MONTOLIVO 7.5* : non si risparmia e tappa i buchi lasciati dai compagni, è l'unico che dimostra mente lucida in fase offensiva e difensiva, giusto per far capire perché a oggi è ancora intoccabile. E gli regalo mezzo voto di troppo perché regge alla grande la pressione del Franchi. 

*BONAVENTURA 5.5* : la mezzala è un ruolo che interpreta ad intermittenza, si lancia più volentieri in avanti ma a mancare spesso sono le idee, specie quando si ritrova sotto porta. *ANTONELLI s.v. *entra per difendere il punteggio per fare il doppio terzino sinistro. De Sciglio in effetti oggi da solo non bastava. 

*NIANG 5* : Tremendamente prevedibile e i piedi sono, al solito, quelli che sono. A oggi però, vedendo anche la condizione di Bonaventura manca un sostituto vero e proprio nel suo ruolo. Il fatto che il Milan spesso dipenda da lui non è una buona notizia. *LOCATELLI 6* : Continua a ritagliarsi spazi, ha la fiducia dei compagni e si inserisce bene nel gruppo. Alcuni suoi passaggi non sono perfetti, ma questo giusto per far capire che giocare nel ruolo di Montolivo in questo modulo non è una passeggiata di salute, anche quando i piedi sono buoni. 

*BACCA 6 *: Quando comincia il match e la Fiorentina prende subito le redini del possesso, pensi che sia una gara dove non la vedrà mai. Invece gioca di più con la squadra e si crea qualche opportunità, anche se non è letale come al solito. *LUIS ADRIANO 6* : Gioca una manciata di minuti, vola verso Tatarusanu a tempo quasi scaduto; se Orsato avesse fischiato in modo diverso, poteva valergli la gloria. 

*SUSO 5* : Gioca più arretrato del solito, praticamente a livello dei centrocampisti. Non incide in nessuna delle due fasi. 

*MONTELLA 6* : Alla fine il risultato è il terzo positivo con zero reti al passivo. E alla vigilia tutti avrebbero firmato per il pari. Il suo Milan paga la cattiva giornata degli esterni, sia terzini che ali, alternative ne ha poche e anche quando la Fiorentina cala e il match diventa da 1X2 con il gollonzo nell'aria da entrambe le parti, decide che lo 0-0 va più che bene. Paradossalmente i suoi giocatori credono nella vittoria più di quanto ci creda lui... e poteva pure arrivare un colpaccio insperato.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2016)

La cosa positiva di questo match, oltre al risultato, è il non aver preso gol. È già la terza partita di fila, non so da quanto non succedeva. 
A me è parso che per un certo periodo di tempo abbiamo giocato con il 4-2-3-1 con bonavrntura dietro a bacca. Però dopo il cambio di niang si è ritornati al 4-3-3. Anche voi l'avete notato o è stata solo una mia impressione? Anche perché in quel periodo abbiamo giocato bene alzando un po' il baricentro


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Che preferisco perdere sbilanciandomi un minimo che strappare un pareggio con Antonelli come ala. Un po' quello che ha fatto Sousa mettendo un centrocampista in difesa.



Tutti la pensano d'istinto come te ma se avessimo perso staremo qua a parlare di tragedia e Montella non ha voluto rischiare.


----------



## Symon (25 Settembre 2016)

Concordo con le pagelle qua' sopra, bravo montolivo, improponibile de scoglio. 4 però a Montella x le scelte di formazione, Calabria e de scoglio tempo 15 minuti, buco clamoroso del secondo, fallo di inesperienza del primo, rigore x la viola. Fare pace cn Abate e non schierare a simpatie, no? E poi atteggiamento troppo difensivista sia negli 11 iniziale che dp nell'atteggiamento indotto dai cambi. Voleva pareggiarla...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Siamo usciti dal Franchi a rete inviolata prendendo un sudato ed immeritato punto.

Non capisco cosa ci sia da lamentarsi. i Viola stanno sui maroni anche a me ma è da folli credere che gli siamo superiori.
Stiamo recuperando solidità difensiva che è la base per avere un po' di costanza nel fare punti.

Ora sotto col Sassuolo, 7 punti nel trittico Lazio - Fiore - Sassuolo sarebbero oro.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2016)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La cosa positiva di questo match, oltre al risultato, è il non aver preso gol. È già la terza partita di fila, non so da quanto non succedeva.
> A me è parso che per un certo periodo di tempo abbiamo giocato con il 4-2-3-1 con bonavrntura dietro a bacca. Però dopo il cambio di niang si è ritornati al 4-3-3. Anche voi l'avete notato o è stata solo una mia impressione? Anche perché in quel periodo abbiamo giocato bene alzando un po' il baricentro



Sì, nel primo tempo per un po' di minuti Jack ha giocato a ridosso di Bacca, nel secondo con l'ingresso di Locatelli è stato Montolivo a giocare dietro al colombiano.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Settembre 2016)

Il pressing alto di paulo sousa ci ha creato notevoli difficoltà, soprattutto nel primo tempo..la nostra manovra nella prima frazione è stata involuta e non abbiamo creato nulla..nel secondo tempo , loro sono calati fisicamente ed abbiamo avuto 2-3 ripartenze niente male con cui potevamo passare in vantaggio..inutile dire che secondo me il loro tasso tecnico è leggermente superiore al nostro e un punto in trasferta a firenze e 3 gare in cui non subiamo gol, sono aspetti positivi..poi il calendario prima o poi ci verrà incontro (anche se con l'udinese la più scarsa delle squadre afrontate siamo capitolati)..


----------



## Serginho (26 Settembre 2016)

Mi sto ancora chiedendo come quello di Calabria sia rigore e quello su Adriano non sia fallo. Misteri delle terne arbitrali italiote


----------



## mistergao (26 Settembre 2016)

Un buon pareggio: nel primo tempo abbiamo rischiato, nel secondo tempo potevamo tranquillamente vincere. Se però penso alla partita di Firenze di un anno fa, quel 2-0 senza repliche, con centrocampo e difesa in balia dei viola, bhè...sono soddisfatto.
Per quanto riguarda il rigore su Luiz Adriano: secondo me l'arbitro ha visto ma non se l'è sentita di fischiare un rigore contro alla squadra che giocava in casa all'ultimo secondo di un recupero francamente troppo lungo.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (26 Settembre 2016)

Per carità, la Fiorentina ha giocato meglio (almeno nel primo tempo)..ma oltre al rigore..altre occasioni? Io mi ricordo un tiro a giro di Borja Valero e stop....per noi,contando anche quella di Niang nel primo tempo..conto almeno 4-5 occasioni nitide..


----------



## martinmilan (26 Settembre 2016)

Continuando così possiamo addirittura arrivare terzi già a gennaio,figurarsi poi con un bel mercato di riparazione.....le nostre pretendenti fanno davvero pena...


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Settembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Avremmo meritato di vincere, il rigore finale sarebbe stato il giusto suggello ad un secondo tempo dominato.



Il fatto che nella ripresa abbiamo avuto più occasioni e avremmo potuto vincere non significa che lo avremmo meritato,c'è differenza.Sicuramente non subire gol per tre partita di fila è in buon segnale di crescita,ma gli strafalcioni ci sono stati anche lì, e comunque per me meritare di vincere è ben altra cosa da ieri.E c'è da considerare pure che loro non sono sto granché e sono stati pure fortunati,quindi non era una partita impossibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Settembre 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Il fatto che nella ripresa abbiamo avuto più occasioni e avremmo potuto vincere non significa che lo avremmo meritato,c'è differenza.Sicuramente non subire gol per tre partita di fila è in buon segnale di crescita,ma gli strafalcioni ci sono stati anche lì, e comunque per me meritare di vincere è ben altra cosa da ieri.E c'è da considerare pure che loro non sono sto granché e sono stati pure fortunati,quindi non era una partita impossibile.



Loro sono una buona squadra, che negli ultimi anni in italia é arrivata sempre quarta, adesso vale 5°-6° posto in Italia come piú o meno li vale la Lazio al completo. Complessivamente attualmente sono leggermente superiori a noi. Ma nei due scontri diretti abbiamo fatto quattro punti complessivamente giocando bene- benino.

Se poi mi vuoi dir che il livello della quinta-sesta italiana rispetto a dieci anni fa é pessimo, dici una cosa che condivido, ma é quantomeno ovvia se pensi che il monte ingaggi della quinta italiana equivale a quella della diciottesima squadra di premier league.

Noi un tempo potevamo dire che avevamo un monte ingaggi da top con risultati scarsi, almeno adesso questo non lo possiamo dire. Se togliamo Luiz Adriano siamo tra il sesto e il settimo monte ingaggi d'Italia , non tra i primi quaranta d'Europa. Cosa pretendete da questi ragazzi? 

Secondo me un pó di realismo aiuterebbe.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Settembre 2016)

Sono passati dei giorni, ma ho ancora qui, in gola, il fallo non fischiato alla fine. Ok era fallo dal limite, ma si poteva far gol pure da li! Non subire gol da 3 partite di fila è comunque molto soddisfacente!


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono passati dei giorni, ma ho ancora qui, in gola, il fallo non fischiato alla fine. Ok era fallo dal limite, ma si poteva far gol pure da li! Non subire gol da 3 partite di fila è comunque molto soddisfacente!



Tra la rovesciata di Bacca, il tiro murato a Bonaventura a 2 passi, quelli di Suso a portiere battuto, e Niang che dopo un ripallo invece di metterla in mezzo per il compagno libero calcia alle stelle ed il fallo finale, di rimpianti ce ne sono tantissimi


----------

